# Died nameless... :(



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

My new boy died a couple days ago...I never got a chance to give him a good name that fit. :-(


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww poor fella  he was pretty though. Sorry you lost him!


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

I am so sorry..


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss, Tropical, he is such a lovely shade of blue! Rest in peace, brother!


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Ya'll. I just wish I could've found a name for him.


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

RIP "Little Betta Boy"....

Is it just me or do those who d not keep bettas totally miss how our little finned friends DO have personalities? If more people undersood bettas, I'm sure there would be more betta adoptions.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Bettas do have personalities! I was looking forward to getting to know my nameless boy's personality.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My bettas have personality... which is why when someone I knew said "fish are useless" or "fish have 3 second attention spans" I kinda get upset lol...


----------

